# Quiet One Pump?



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

Are these "quiet one pumps" good pumps???? What is a good GPH for a 125gal tank with pygos???


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

If you can I would try and get a pump with 1500-2000gph.


----------

